# windows 10...you know anything about it ?



## frodo (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a slight glitch that is bugging me,  i'll try and explain,  with out useing the correct tekky words.

on my google home page,  their are thumbnails of recent /frequent sites.
i just click them and go to the sites.

one of the thumbnails,  disapeared, and has not come back.
at the same time, that site,
when i log in and click stay logged in. that function does not work.
i have to log in every time.
EXCEPT. when their page opens, if i click HOME   i am logged in

i should not be able to log in clicking home,,,

any thoughts ?


----------



## JoeD (Oct 7, 2016)

Second one first. Try saving a new bookmark for the page AFTER you are logged in. 

The google thumbnails will change depending on how often you visit certain sites. If you have some you like you can pin them and move them around on the page. You can also delete ones you don't want. As you delete a new one will replace it. The one you want may be further down the list. This is not specific to windows 10.


----------



## frodo (Oct 7, 2016)

ok,,,,it looks like by deleting, the site then adding it, may have worked
i clicked and ent to it 5 times.  so far the "stay logged in "  is working... many kudos

how do i delete a rogue thumbnil and get back the one i want on google home page


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2016)

Right click, delete?


----------



## frodo (Oct 7, 2016)

no delete option.  on r click


----------



## havasu (Oct 7, 2016)

frodo said:


> no delete option.  on r click



...and that is why I tossed Win 10 into the trash and reinstalled my faithful Win 7.


----------



## slownsteady (Oct 8, 2016)

Frodo: when you say Google, do you mean Google Chrome or some other web browser, like Firefox or Microsoft Edge? Windows 10 automatically defaults to MS Edge, which is similar to Internet Explorer, but different enough to make life difficult.


----------

